# Barbie Couch



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

I found this today. Looks fairly simple:

http://www.kidskubby.com/easy-diy-barbie-couch/


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is super easy and very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Glad to help make little girls happy.  I plan on making some for my great nieces.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

I made one of those years ago! I used an empty laundry powder detergent box. It came out really cute, wish I had a picture. I put thin foam under the fabric on the seat and backrest too, to make it more comfy for Barbie y'know


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Remember Ebay for dvds or if you still have a VHS player the VHS's I have a wonderful one in VHS form, by Wilton titled How To Make Icing Flowers. It's so good, so easy to understand and covers pretty much all the flowers. Not sure if it's available on DVD or not......


----------



## My2butterflies (Jan 17, 2015)

Cute! And that's crazy easy! Even a kid could do it, haha 

I made a Barbie couch back when I was 10 but I used left over wood from a doll house I made. Corduroy fabric and stuffing. I wish I had taken a picture of it, but back then all I had was a film camera! Lol. 


~MrsE~


----------

